# Leucomelas Eggs



## shehasmoxy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello,

So my leucs began breeding this past month. I had placed a petri dish in under a coconut shell. They are on their 6th clutch, of which all have gone bad. There doesn't seem to be much I can do, Ive taken them out that evening, left them in for 3 days then taken them out, Ive added an oak leaf to the petri dish where they lay the last 2 clutches.

I figured as this is their first time, i would get a few bad batches. But it seems to be continuing. Is it possible that none of the eggs have been fertilized properly so that is why they mold so quickly? I have been contemplating taking the petri dishes out and giving them a break in case its a nutritional issue. The frogs are fed fruit fllys and week old crickets, dusted with rep-cal and reptivite powder.

Any thoughts?

My set up:

Petri dishes placed in a plastic shoe box, covered (with air holes).
Covered 2/3 of the way with day old filtered water (Kold-steril).
Every few days I pipette a syringe full of water out and add back some fresh.

I have tried to add tadpole tea to 2 batches, but have read conflicting statements about using this for dart eggs vs the tadpoles only.

I have also wondered if distilled water would be preferable to the filtered (the filter does not filter out phosphates and nitrites). I would think distilled would be worse as its not something you should drink, and mineral would be better


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The only reason I like distilled or RO water is that it doesn't leave spots on the glass when misting.

I read on here once that it may take quite a few tries before they get it right. I'm sure someone will chime in today. Give it a few hours.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Took mine The better part of a year.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

What do they look like when they are first laid? Are they black/ grey, all white, round, odd-shaped, etc? Do you see any development, such as a line or ridge forming on the eggs around day 4-5, before they go bad? About what day do they really start to cloud over, get moldy, and dissolve away? 
If they are bad from the start, it could be fertilization issues and this could take time for the frogs to work out. If they go bad after a few days of normal looking eggs, I would suspect nutritional issues.
What I do that works well usually, is leave the clutch in the tank until the tadpoles hatch (unless you have multiple females and they eat eggs). Give them a small water dish so the male can soak up water and keep the eggs moist on his own, the frogs probably know how to take care of the eggs better than we do in some cases.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What are you supplementing the parents with?


----------



## shehasmoxy (Dec 28, 2011)

The frogs are fed fruit flies and week old crickets, dusted with rep-cal and reptivite powder.

Reptivite has vitamin A in it. I have been wanting to culture my own springtails as well. 

When they are laid they are black, and the look normal. But i never see any development, and they mold over within 3 days. This is why I thought maybe they were infertile, as i never saw any development. 

The tank has 4 adult frogs, with at least 1-2 males. I usually have two green and blacks in there but i pulled them out when the egg laying began. Not sure how safe it is to leave the eggs in, though i did leave them for 3 days once without them being disturbed.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> What are you supplementing the parents with?


He states it in the first post. Rep-Cal and Reptivite


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frog dude said:


> He states it in the first post. Rep-Cal and Reptivite


Sorry I missed that and I read the post 3 times to make sure, lol.

Anyway, maybe consider adding Vit A. Repashy has a Vit A product that many have noted good results with, regarding egg health.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, try using Repashy Vitamin A+. I hope Ed or Pulmio clime in, but I'm pretty sure that Rep-cal and Reptivite's form of Vit A+ is unusable to dart frogs. And Vit A+ is important for well fertilized eggs. Repashy's form is usable by your frogs.

Is the gel around the eggs slightly yellow after they are laid? Yellowed gel is a sign that the eggs have be fertilized for Azureus. I'm not sure about luecs though.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use anything but Rapashy products. After seeing the growth of my geckos when I switched to CGD I won't change. Repashy stuff is high quality IMO.


----------

